# Introvideo mit dem WOW-Effekt



## Stigma (29. März 2008)

Hallo Community

ich suche ein Video oder ein Bild was mit Diagrammen zutun hat. Etwas abgefahrenes, kreativ, künstlerisch und mit WOW-Effekt. ;-)

Solltet ihr so etwas schon mal gesehen haben oder im Besitz einer solchen Datei sein, dann zeigt mir sie doch. 

Ich habe da ein Beispielvideo was ich mir da so vorstelle. Das ganze soll als Intro fungieren. 

360 Kbyte Video was ich mir vorstelle:
http://www.file-upload.net/download-754709/5.mpg.html


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2008)

Hi,

Also was in mir immer wieder ein  hervorruft, ist jenes Video: => Did you know 2.0

//edit: oder EPIC 2015


----------



## Stigma (29. März 2008)

Did you know!

Das Vide ist gut und informativ zugleich aber, hast du dir mein Beispiel angesehen ;-) Ich suche ein Video für ein Intro.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. März 2008)

Ich sehe in deinem Video nur ein Quadrat, was zu einer Schrift wird und dann verschwindet.
Das hat imho weder etwas mit WOW zu tun noch mit Aufmerksamkeitserregung.

Oder ist es das, was du dir unter der Anfrage vorgestellt hast?


----------



## Stigma (29. März 2008)

Markus Kolletzky deine Videos sind gut und eine Bereicherung für jeden! 

ABER ICH WILL EIN INTRO, DA GIBT ES AUCH NICHTS ZU MECKERN; DAS DEMO WAS ICH BEIGEFÜGT HABE IST IN MEINEN AUGEN GENIAL ;-) 

ES HAT TOLLEN SOUND IST SCHLICHT ABER ÜBERZEUGEND!

Es gibt eine einzige Einschränkung es soll für Intro geeignet sein. Ich habe noch nicht viele schen gesehen, aber ich finde diese kurze Video schön! Und nun wollte ich mich erkundigen was die Community so kennt.


----------



## janoc (30. März 2008)

Wenn es um den WOW-Effekt geht, sind die Arbeiten von renascent für mich noch immer gaaaaaanz weit oben auf der Liste:

http://www.renascent.nl/motion.htm


----------



## Stigma (2. April 2008)

Genau janoc, das habe ich gesucht! Die Richtung in der die Videos gehen sind perfekt 

Sollte jemand weitere Seiten kennen dann immer her damit ;-)


----------

